# There's something about Tea



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

in Bone China, that makes it taste so *right*

Mary H inspired me to make myself a pot of tea. But, to indulge myself and drink it from - fine, bone china. Many of the tea cups have an opulence to them.

I'm going through my great aunts things - which is so much fun! Some of the stuff - is just delightful. What I thought would be a daunting task, has turned into an adventure - partly, thanks to my friend, Mary H.

Here is a sample, of the I swear, at least one hundred tea cups that I have unpacked - and repacked - that she had - she would always serve tea with Bonbons! I added some of the dishes that she would serve the bonbons on - they say handpainted on the back.

Here's a sample of the many bonbon spoons and sugar spoons - I haven't cleaned them :w00t: I could never keep such a collection.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - that really harkens back to such a gentler time. I love it. :thumbsup:You've inspired me to look for my mom's cups and saucers but not sure I have any left. Trying to remember where they are. I do have her beautiful dishes displayed in my breakfront though. She had a thing for sets of beautiful dishes and bought them at shops and auctions.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Allie, they are beautiful! And the servers---they are elegant! I can't just see your aunt sitting in her parlor---serving them up in "Sense & Sensibility!" 
Do you use brown rock sugar w/your tea? I keep a small sugar bowl w/this candy sugar for tea---although I can't have it myself!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!!!! Bet they're worth a pretty penny too! Your aunt had tremendous taste!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have 4 tea sets, I love them mine are bone china also. I plan on having a tea party with my 9 year old granddaughter when I get back home.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*"Caring for Antique China Tea Cups *


You will probably want to use your tea cups as well as display them. This doesn't pose a problem as long as you follow a few simple rules. 

If [COLOR=#0000cc! important][COLOR=#0000cc! important]lemon[/COLOR][/COLOR] 
or other acidic liquid has been added to the cup rinse it immediately. The acids will damage the glaze over time.
Don't leave your antique china cups to soak. This may compromise the glaze and cause problems.
Keep a folded tea towel in the bottom of the sink when washing and rinsing to guard against chips and breakage.
Wash with mild soap never a detergent.
Allow to air dry if possible.
Never put your antique china in the dishwasher.
Store away from direct sunlight.
Treat your antique china tea cups gently and they will last for many generations of tea parties. "


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Allie - that really harkens back to such a gentler time. I love it. :thumbsup:You've inspired me to look for my mom's cups and saucers but not sure I have any left. Trying to remember where they are. I do have her beautiful dishes displayed in my breakfront though. She had a thing for sets of beautiful dishes and bought them at shops and auctions.


If you don't find them, for G-d sakes, don't buy any!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Allie, they are beautiful! And the servers---they are elegant! I can't just see your aunt sitting in her parlor---serving them up in "Sense & Sensibility!"
> Do you use brown rock sugar w/your tea? I keep a small sugar bowl w/this candy sugar for tea---although I can't have it myself!


Sandi,

Yes, this is the aunt with the scary house (it was very large) and very scary to me!

She did have some lovely things - she would entertain, large crowds of people her entire life - 

I should have spent more time with her - she was very bright and very, very proper. :huh: Unlike me!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have only 3 bone china tea cups left to me from my grandmother. I love them dearly and use them from time to time. None of them match, and are very similar to the ones you showed in the pics Allie, so I wonder if that had been the style back then? Sadly, I have no bone china teapot but am inspired now to keep my eyes open when at antique stores.

Is anyone else enjoying a cup of tea?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

those are pretty, Allie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I grew up in Stoke-on-Trent in Staffordshire. Home of Royal Doulton, Wedgewood, etc etc. I don't own too much now, I have a beautiful Florentine Turquoise wedgewood set that I got from my MIL and also some very old blue and white handed down. Growing up there though caused me when married to go for Rosenthal because it was different


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Allie you need to keep them. They are beautiful.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my Allie! They are gorgeous! What treasures you have! I am glad you are going through all of her things with a sense of adventure instead of dread...that makes it so much fun. I can't wait to see more of her treasures!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> in Bone China, that makes it taste so *right*
> 
> Mary H inspired me to make myself a pot of tea. But, to indulge myself and drink it from - fine, bone china. Many of the tea cups have an opulence to them.
> 
> ...


 

These are very pretty and are very similiar to the ones I collect. A couple of tidbits: The ones with the pearlized glaze were always made in Japan. Also, around here, the footed ones are a little more expensive than the flat-bottomed ones.


Joy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allie - when I first say this thread all I could see were the cups and the silver pieces. Now I'm looking at those plates and my mom left me some very similar to them. i have to take a photo -- if I could just find my camera after VT.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I JUST FIGURED IT OUT . . . . .the reason we all like BONE china is because we are part dog!-----the best part of us at least.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I JUST FIGURED IT OUT . . . . .the reason we all like BONE china is because we are part dog!-----the best part of us at least.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I think that you're right!

I told you that my aunt house was scaryyyyy -

Well, one time I got brave enough to tell one of the woman that worked for my aunt - that I didn't care so much to be so far away from everyone else (meaning her room, which was on the third floor) - she looked at me and said "I don't understand why you object to that lovely room - that is a perfectly fine HORSE HAIR mattress in there:w00t: - I NEVER returned to spend the night again!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Allie - when I first say this thread all I could see were the cups and the silver pieces. Now I'm looking at those plates and my mom left me some very similar to them. i have to take a photo -- if I could just find my camera after VT.:smilie_tischkante:


I added those dishes Sue - 

A lot of that stuff went to Goodwill on Sat - you can only keep so much.

I told you, 80 lbs of linens!

Like Maureen said, nice, but not my style.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Allie!!!!! I have some of those very same tea cups!!!!!! I've always loved them....funny though, I'm not really a tea drinker. I'll have to take a picture of some of my cups....you need to keep them and display them...and we'll be twins!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love tea and truly enjoy having it in bone china although I mostly enjoy it in ceramic mugs. My grandmother left me a beautiful bone china teapot, sugar bowl and creamer and 2 matching teacups. I seldom get them out to enjoy them, but will have to make time to do so.

As Sue said in another post, tea is my coffee. I hardly ever drink coffee, but I drink all kinds of wonderful teas. It's good that I enjoy tea because I'm drinking a lot of herbal tea this week. 

Allie -- this collection of items is just gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.

And yes, I do think that I would have liked living in a slower, gentler time. 

(BTW -- I love the new siggy pic of Barron.)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Like Maureen said, nice, but not my style.


Oh I certainly like them  don't get me wrong :thumbsup: I even bought some unmatched ones just a couple of years ago. But when I was growing up in Stoke, everyone had them. I even like to sometimes serve things like chocolate mousse in them for a change.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, Allie, we MUST get together some day and find some antique shops. I have the tea cups but now I'm on a mission to find a teapot and sugar and creamer. I've looked from time to time in the past but everything I've liked had a chip or crack. And here's what I remember my aunt telling me about her collection ... my uncle used to send her flowers every year for Mother's Day and always ordered an arrangement set in a bone china tea cup and saucer, hence her collection.

This is my crazy time of year at work, got home just long enough ago to let the dogs out to run and play, feed them, and do some laundry. I turned on my computer to pay bills and check email but detoured first to SM. Honestly, the bills can wait, the email can wait and so can the laundry. I'm taking a few minutes to enjoy this virtual tea party! Thanks, Allie, for gifting me a little bit of "Mary time" tonight.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Okay, Allie, we MUST get together some day and find some antique shops. I have the tea cups but now I'm on a mission to find a teapot and sugar and creamer. I've looked from time to time in the past but everything I've liked had a chip or crack. And here's what I remember my aunt telling me about her collection ... my uncle used to send her flowers every year for Mother's Day and always ordered an arrangement set in a bone china tea cup and saucer, hence her collection.
> 
> This is my crazy time of year at work, got home just long enough ago to let the dogs out to run and play, feed them, and do some laundry. I turned on my computer to pay bills and check email but detoured first to SM. Honestly, the bills can wait, the email can wait and so can the laundry. I'm taking a few minutes to enjoy this virtual tea party! Thanks, Allie, for gifting me a little bit of "Mary time" tonight.


We'll start right here Mary - who knows, you find just what you're looking for. Do you want English, French; Limoges - what exactly are you looking for - color wise?

A


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Allie, they are beautiful! And the servers---they are elegant! I can't just see your aunt sitting in her parlor---serving them up in "Sense & Sensibility!"
> Do you use brown rock sugar w/your tea? I keep a small sugar bowl w/this candy sugar for tea---although I can't have it myself!


And here I thought I was the only person who uses brown rock sugar in my tea. I really like it better than honey, although I do keep a jar of honey in my desk at work for an afternoon cup of tea. So strange that I must have sugar in my tea as I never have sugar in my coffee.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> We'll start right here Mary - who knows, you find just what you're looking for. Do you want English, French; Limoges - what exactly are you looking for - color wise?
> 
> A


So now I'm really in avoidance mode ... to heck with the bills and the laundry! I just did a teacup inventory, not a daunting task as I only have nine of them, but they are all English. Color matters not a bit, just the essence of kind and gentle. Who would ever have thought that we'd be talking about drinking out of teacups and Mason jars on a dog forum. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> So now I'm really in avoidance mode ... to heck with the bills and the laundry! I just did a teacup inventory, not a daunting task as I only have nine of them, but they are all English. Color matters not a bit, just the essence of kind and gentle. *Who would ever have thought that we'd be talking about drinking out of teacups and Mason jars on a dog forum. *:HistericalSmiley:


Mary, can you imagine someone googling "teacup Maltese" and finding this thread? :blink::HistericalSmiley: Serves 'em right. This is the only teacup connection there is and it's a good one.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Allie Make sure you keep a few tea cups and saucers..even if its not your style. I had a locker with all my grandmothers stuff and it was broken into and everything was taken.....I know its sad but its all memories but alas no china from Malta from when they came to Canada...I hope my mom has a piece but she collects the dreaded pinwheel design and I am an only child...lol Good grief...lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Allie Make sure you keep a few tea cups and saucers..even if its not your style. I had a locker with all my grandmothers stuff and it was broken into and everything was taken.....I know its sad but its all memories but alas no china from Malta from when they came to Canada...I hope my mom has a piece but she collects the dreaded pinwheel design and I am an only child...lol Good grief...lol


 
Are you from Malta? I have friends there! I LOVE Malta very much - (I love shoes even more, so I REALLY LOVE Milan) - I just love all of Italy - everything about it, is appealing to me.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary, can you imagine someone googling "teacup Maltese" and finding this thread? :blink::HistericalSmiley: Serves 'em right. This is the only teacup connection there is and it's a good one.


Couldn't agree more, Sue!! This is the perfect "Teacup Maltese" thread!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Allie Make sure you keep a few tea cups and saucers..even if its not your style. I had a locker with all my grandmothers stuff and it was broken into and everything was taken.....I know its sad but its all memories but alas no china from Malta from when they came to Canada..*.I hope my mom has a piece but she collects the dreaded pinwheel design and I am an only child...lol Good grief...lol*


Lynda - soooo funny!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Very pretty teacups! I have one from DH's deceased grandmother and one from my MIL. Maybe Alexandra and I will have a tea party when she gets done with dance tomorrow. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> Are you from Malta? I have friends there! I LOVE Malta very much - (I love shoes even more, so I REALLY LOVE Milan) - I just love all of Italy - everything about it, is appealing to me.


Yes my mom was born there and yes I have been there and yes I am a Maltese with a Maltese dog named Maximillian...lol I speak it fleuently and read it as well. Yes I have a lot of family still there. I may go next year if I can pull of the vacation time. What is the family last name that you know? Its small there everyone knows everyone...lol well almost...:aktion033: 
Yes I am a shoe horse as well, my DH if he knows I have a new pair he freaks so I hide them as much as possible..he he...

Ciao, Lynda & Maximillian


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Okay, Allie, we MUST get together some day and find some antique shops. I have the tea cups but now I'm on a mission to find a teapot and sugar and creamer. I've looked from time to time in the past but everything I've liked had a chip or crack. And here's what I remember my aunt telling me about her collection ... my uncle used to send her flowers every year for Mother's Day and always ordered an arrangement set in a bone china tea cup and saucer, hence her collection.
> 
> This is my crazy time of year at work, got home just long enough ago to let the dogs out to run and play, feed them, and do some laundry. I turned on my computer to pay bills and check email but detoured first to SM. Honestly, the bills can wait, the email can wait and so can the laundry. I'm taking a few minutes to enjoy this virtual tea party! Thanks, Allie, for gifting me a little bit of "Mary time" tonight.


Yesterday was a good day for a tea party wasn't it?  It was my first day off in over a month...well closer to 2 months actually. And I was a total slug! So much I could have done but I stayed in warm comfy sweats, tried to catch up here on SM and FB, napped and drank tea. In fact, I'm drinking tea this morning instead of my normal coffee. I love both but for some reason tend to drink tea more in the cold winter. Iced tea of course in summer but for some reason in the warmer months, I want a hot cup of coffee in the morning.

I'm wondering if this is why my Grandmother had a collection of mismatched teacups? Maybe she received flowers in them too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sandcastles said:


> I think that you're right!
> 
> I told you that my aunt house was scaryyyyy -
> 
> Well, one time I got brave enough to tell one of the woman that worked for my aunt - that I didn't care so much to be so far away from everyone else (meaning her room, which was on the third floor) - she looked at me and said "I don't understand why you object to that lovely room - that is a perfectly fine HORSE HAIR mattress in there:w00t: - I NEVER returned to spend the night again!


Have you been by that house now that you are an adult? I just wonder if now as an adult if instead of scary, it may seem different. I'm just wondering if it's an old historical Victorian or Brown Stone. Love those.

In the other thread, I think Maureen mentioned scones and clotted cream. I have no idea what clotted cream is but love milk in my hot tea. I'd love to visit a good tea shop that brews really good tea like Maureen and Sue talked about. We have great coffee shops and they do have some good teas, but I think it loses something in the brewing ... or lack of brewing process. :blink:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> And here I thought I was the only person who uses brown rock sugar in my tea. I really like it better than honey, although I do keep a jar of honey in my desk at work for an afternoon cup of tea. So strange that I must have sugar in my tea as I never have sugar in my coffee.


I don't really like tea. Real tea drinker don't add sugar or milk or cream. The only way I like it is with sugar and cream. And I love the brown rock sugar. Mary I don't put sugar in my coffee either.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't really like tea. Real tea drinker don't add sugar or milk or cream. The only way I like it is with sugar and cream. And I love the brown rock sugar. Mary I don't put sugar in my coffee either.


Really? I always thought that adding milk/cream & sugar to your tea was the way Europeans typically drink their tea. I have an Aussie friend and he has tea time religiously every afternoon, and he takes his with milk & sugar.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Really? I always thought that adding milk/cream & sugar to your tea was the way Europeans typically drink their tea. I have an Aussie friend and he has tea time religiously every afternoon, and he takes his with milk & sugar.


A lot of people add sugar and cream even in Europe, but that does not mean they are real tea drinkers. It's like coffee, a lot of people add sugar to their coffee and even milk or cream, but that's not the way you really can appreciate the coffee. Once you are used to drink your coffee without sugar you will not go back to the sugary one. Same with tea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've gotten so away from sweeteners that I don't use any sugar or honey in my tea or occasional decaf coffee but no milk or cream is not happening. I just can't take them straight. :blink: I also only drink water or seltzer and no sweet sodas at all ever since being pregnant 20 years ago :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I lived in England for 3 yrs----mostly they drink it "white"---and if one orders just "tea" the reply is usually "white or black, love?" But white is w/milk NOT cream.
I have a good friend who owns "The Team Embassy" in Austin, TX---google it if you want a great choice in tea! She is also an author & also contributes to the Tea magazine---and her most worthy role---she is a grandmother! I am jealous. The end.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That was suppose to read "the Tea Embassy!"


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

those are beautiful! i love tea


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> In the other thread, I think Maureen mentioned scones and clotted cream. I have no idea what clotted cream is but love milk in my hot tea. I'd love to visit a good tea shop that brews really good tea like Maureen and Sue talked about. We have great coffee shops and they do have some good teas, but I think it loses something in the brewing ... or lack of brewing process. :blink:


Crystal, you can find places that serve an English Cream Tea  Usually top hotels. Often pricey but really nice for an afternoon special treat with the girls  Usually served on a white tablecloth in nice surroundings with proper china and properly served choice of teas. The actual tea is served with lemon, milk, honey and sugar. Then there is a selection of sandwiches, scones, clotted cream, preserves and desserts. Cornish clotted cream comes from Cornwall and Devon when you go down the southwest coast you can get these wonderful cream teas all over the place.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Crystal, you can find places that serve an English Cream Tea  Usually top hotels. Often pricey but really nice for an afternoon special treat with the girls  Usually served on a white tablecloth in nice surroundings with proper china and properly served choice of teas. The actual tea is served with lemon, milk, honey and sugar. Then there is a selection of sandwiches, scones, clotted cream, preserves and desserts. Cornish clotted cream comes from Cornwall and Devon when you go down the southwest coast you can get these wonderful cream teas all over the place.


Well if I ever get over there, I'd want you to go with me to show me around.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

_True Cornish clotted cream must be made from unpasteurised milk or the clots will not form. It has a minimum fat content of 55%_

I don't care how much stinkin' fat is in the clotted cream, a pot of tea and a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam is pure heaven!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> _True Cornish clotted cream must be made from unpasteurised milk or the clots will not form. It has a minimum fat content of 55%_
> 
> I don't care how much stinkin' fat is in the clotted cream, a pot of tea and a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam is pure heaven!


YES, YES, YES!:aktion033::aktion033:
Mary, I do believe you and I are siamese or maybe maltese twins that were separated at birth! :hump:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> _True Cornish clotted cream must be made from unpasteurised milk or the clots will not form. It has a minimum fat content of 55%_
> 
> I don't care how much stinkin' fat is in the clotted cream, a pot of tea and a scone with clotted cream and strawberry jam is pure heaven!


:amen:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Allie, they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!

Oh gosh, I didn't know what clotted cream was either......but it sure does sound yummy!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Crystal, you can find places that serve an English Cream Tea  Usually top hotels. Often pricey but really nice for an afternoon special treat with the girls  Usually served on a white tablecloth in nice surroundings with proper china and properly served choice of teas. The actual tea is served with lemon, milk, honey and sugar. Then there is a selection of sandwiches, scones, clotted cream, preserves and desserts. Cornish clotted cream comes from Cornwall and Devon when you go down the southwest coast you can get these wonderful cream teas all over the place.


Well Mrs. M, I believe you owe me a spot of tea with some clotted cream....lol There goes my diet again...lol...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Did someone mention Tea Party? Abbey hosts the best ones around and you're invited!!! :innocent: ......Boys don't appreciate the finer things in life....

View attachment 91696


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Did someone mention Tea Party? Abbey hosts the best ones around and you're invited!!! :innocent: ......Boys don't appreciate the finer things in life....
> 
> View attachment 91696


 
I'm on my way...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Did someone mention Tea Party? Abbey hosts the best ones around and you're invited!!! :innocent: ......Boys don't appreciate the finer things in life....
> 
> View attachment 91696


Oh Pat - I'm there!!! That photo's adorable. :wub: Maybe I'll have to have a tea party with them while you're on the beach. :thumbsup: BTW, who's taking care of your crew while you're away?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: What a fun thread to read.. and beautiful pictures.. wish you had pictures of your aunt's home.. I love the homes built a century plus ago. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Pat - I'm there!!! That photo's adorable. :wub: Maybe I'll have to have a tea party with them while you're on the beach. :thumbsup: BTW, who's taking care of your crew while you're away?



You are!!! ....didn't you get the memo?? :w00t:


kidding...Stan should be OK with the pups, I'm going to make up dinners in small containers and have them labeled in the Freezer. :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Did someone mention Tea Party? Abbey hosts the best ones around and you're invited!!! :innocent: ......Boys don't appreciate the finer things in life....
> 
> View attachment 91696



too cute :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So how do you make your tea and what are your favorites? Tea bags or brewed with defusers or pots made with one? 
I do both. Depends on how much time I have. I love English Breakfast and something called birthday tea or flower tea that I really like as a treat.


----------

